# Billboards



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey guys, I was going through my cd's the other day and found about 200 billboards. I thought someone might have some use for them.
http://s1239.photobucket.com/albums/ff513/slotto1/billboards/
enjoy
slotto


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Very cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Ha-ha . . . 










:tongue: :lol:


----------



## Hotrodzz3 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thank you, I'm sure I'll put a couple of these to good use
Bob


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

WOW what a collection!
Thanks for posting!


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

Bump up
These are still availabe if you want em...


----------

